# #PROPOSED: AL DURRA TOWER, 78F Com + Res, Sheikh Zayed Road



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

NAME : Al Durra TOWER
TYPE:?
HEIGHT: ?
FLOORS:?
START: ?
END: ?


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

At the back of city scape there is the awards for architecture and this is one of them. I read its 65 stories and 285 to top floor, Then there is a huge roof feature on top of that.Ill ask today when I go back.
What did you think of city scape???


----------



## Nizey (Oct 14, 2003)

holy ****! That's beautiFul.


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

thata a nice tower, this is what dubai needs, not copies of previous towers with changing crowns.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

It was fine SABOY smaller than i expected though.

i was on a rush. can some one find a better picture?


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Smussuw you da man.can you PM me your name so I can credit the pic to you on emporis.
Ta


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Im going there now


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

wooohaa! 

is this tower confirmed???
can we have a full-size image please??


looks very futuristic
i have waited for something like this


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

oh wow look at the sjy gardens 
Style of the face of the tower remines me of swissre in singapore
Cant belive another supertall


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

I like the wavey style this building has  very nice 

Trances , How high should a tower be so we can call it a super tall


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

not sure really over 300 meters or is that not enough ?
only like 20 or so over this height


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

well the description of the tower is " a tower to compliment the emirates towers in both height and scale in order to create a gate into Dubai" so that means at least 300m. I saw the height of the top floor at 285m and that the 78th floor plus there is a huge crown of at last 40m.
I took same good pics of this tower but its long weekend here and will send to dennis on saturday


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

giles - can you confirm this one is approved???


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

No, please make it a proposal as it hasent been announced yet.
This is by SOM


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

WOW, this one is f****** amazing.Cant wait to see the full render.

@Dubai Boy, I think Dubai is in the process of defining the term "supertall" because you cant call all these towers supertall, the word will lose its meaning.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

here's anothe pic by giles


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

75 floors + roof feature + Poduim + ground/lobby
so 80 floors or so


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Again, this is just gorgeous.


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Top floor 78 and was 285m above ground so the crown must be at least 25m taking this over 300m as well


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

title changed
i pray this one goes through


----------

